# Bass For Braydon Memorial Tournament



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Open tournament this September 17th!!! September is Childhood Cancer Awareness Month!! All proceeds from tournament will be donated to The St. Baldrick's Foundation via Team Braydon!!! Will have more info in the near future!! This tournament is in memory of my son Braydon and will be a yearly event in September!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't wait to see everyone there. This is going to be an awesome event.


----------

